# Frozen Tundra-- well actually the "sandy" of Lake Michigan in Chicago... brrr`



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful sky! The ice is incredible. Luckily our beaches are in pretty good shape right now. Wish winter was over!!!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

I added one more picture- the skyline of Chicago, just to prove to everyone that these pictures were actually taken in Chicago.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm originally from Chicago. I can't remember it looking like that for a long time. It really looks cold but beautiful. I miss the place.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Cold, but gorgeous!!!
Thanks for sharing the pics!! 
Everyone looks fab.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks taxtell! we try to be stylish


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

lovely pictures


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Very nice. I love the second photo with all of the blues and pinks in it. Nice to see that you don't let the weather keep you from going out.

_


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Very nice. I love the second photo with all of the blues and pinks in it. Nice to see that you don't let the weather keep you from going out.
> 
> _


haha, funny you say that- I feel guilty as it is not taking them out even more! sometimes the pups have sweaters, coats and their booties on to keep them warm, its pretty darn cold up here!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome pictures of your Pooches, you folks and you area. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

YEP, sure looks darn cold! Great pics. I am soooo looking forward to spring coming, I'm sure you are too!!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Fabulous pictures of you and your furkids.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

heehe, thanks jester's mom and FUZBUTZ! the funny thing is that the dogs don't seem to mind the cold, as long as they have boots to cover their feet from the salt, they would stay and play all day outside! LOL silly dogs


----------

